
Advice for US founders considering expanding to Europe - finnmurphy
https://medium.com/at-the-front-line/why-us-founders-cant-afford-to-ignore-europe-e94fe4d5321d
======
finnmurphy
First in a series of blogs a colleague of mine, Stephen McIntye (ex-early-
Google and VP @ Twitter for EMEA (Europe, Mid-East, Africa)), is publishing
around the things to consider about when US founders are thinking about
opening an office in Europe & why Europe is important for long term success.

Most of the big companies have messed one part or another of it up. The series
is effectively a guide on how to get it right.

